
Ask HN: Anyone else suffering from potent dreams and or nightmares lately? - sigmaprimus
A few yeats ago after leaving the electronics field, I worked transporting the deceased for a while. 
This resulted in a PTSD of sorts, presenting itself in the form of nightmares and the resulting lack of sleep. 
Since starting my farm this has all but gone away, until now...
I&#x27;m pretty sure I know what is triggering this resurgence but as I am wide awake at 3:30 am I thought I would ask how everyone else is sleeping in this troubled time?
======
jpxw
I have too, and I’ve heard similar from other people. My dreams have been
utterly bizarre, although not frightening/nightmares.

